# ¿Cómo funciona un átomo?



## ericklarva (Mar 24, 2010)

Para los amantes de la física y química aquí les dejo una pregunta "filosófica", la hice en otro post pero lo cerraron antes que me la pudieran contestar. No se trata de contestarla como "lorito"( repitiendo lo que nos enseñan ) o de "googlear".
Todos sabemos( al menos así me lo enseñaron ) que los elementos químicos están formados por electrones, protones y neutrones( dejemos a un lado las partículas que conforman a cada uno de estos, salvo que sean de injerencia en la respuesta ), noo??
Siendo así, como es posible que los elementos químicos sean tAn DifereNtes uno de otro si realmente solo difieren en el número de electrones, protones y neutrones que los componen???Sería algo como lo que los antiguos Alquimistas querían descubrir.
Según ( yo ) si solo agregamos o quitAmos electrones, protones y neutrones De uN átomo, estariamos cambiando a otro elemento químico, no es así?Claro si es que esto pudiera ser posible.
Espero estar preguntando algo interesante...y ojalá las respuestas sean igual de intersantes.
Saludos.
PD por si alguien se quiere aventar a contestarme también, como es posible que si somos más del  99% espacio vacio simplemente no atravesemos los objetos  ??


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> PD por si alguien se quiere aventar a contestarme también, como es posible que si somos más del  99% espacio vacio simplemente no atravesemos los objetos  ??



Yo yo yo, Creeeeeo que es por la bendita configuración de los campos magnéticos de nuestros átomos. Al menos, eso recuerdo de no se que revista científica...

A goglear!!!
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Mar 24, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Para los amantes de la física y química ...
> PD por si alguien se quiere aventar a contestarme también, como es posible que si somos más del  99% espacio vacio simplemente no atravesemos los objetos  ??



Tal vez tu pregunta se aclare al preguntarte de dónde considerás que es el borde de ese 1% que considerás la parte "realmente llena". 
Por ejemplo, las dimensiones de un electrón son casi nulas, y sin embargo el efecto de su carga tiene rango (nominal) infinito.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

¿Su carga magnética?
2 Electrones se repelen = Los átomos siempre acaban con electrones en sus órbitas = Todo el mundo se repele = Que grande es Dios...

Creo que así es...


----------



## asherar (Mar 24, 2010)

Carga *eléctrica* (negativa). Su propiedad magnética se llama momento magnético, proporcional al momento angular intrínseco o "spin".


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Carga *eléctrica* (negativa). Su propiedad magnética se llama momento magnético, proporcional al momento angular intrínseco o "spin".



JEjej Cerca, cerca 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

Dios, spin... Lo mismo 
Na, en realidad uno existe, actúa sobre las cosas y tiene una gran influencia sobre la vida de las personas y de todos los demás seres. En cambio el otro es simplemente un conveniente invento que aparece en un libro.
Queda a discreción del lector decidir cuál es cuál, pero el spin se puede medir...


Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

Bien esto se está poniendo interesante. Esta parte( que me andaba suponiendo sería la correcta ) me lleva a una complementación de la última pregunta que hice( la primera nadie me la ha respondido ) y es: Podemos afirmar entonces que la diferencia entre los sólidos, líquidos y gases es la distancia entre los átomos?? Siendo así como podemos explicar que el agua al congelarse se vuelva rígida si en realidad está aumentando su volumen?
Un detallito, recordemos que la pregunta está orientada atómicamente no químicamente
Saludo y gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Podemos afirmar entonces que la diferencia entre los sólidos, líquidos y gases es la distancia entre los átomos?


Entre otras cosas...
http://www.quimicaweb.net/grupo_trabajo_fyq3/tema2/index2.htm



ericklarva dijo:


> ? Siendo así como podemos explicar que el agua al congelarse se vuelva rígida si en realidad está aumentando su volumen?


Y los metales se contraen al pasar de líquido a sólido...
Justo tomaste un caso particular que no sigue muy bien las reglas generales. Acá podés leer un poco sobre el tema: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hielo
Pero tiene frases tan idiotas como esta: 


> El agua tiene un comportamiento diferente a la mayoría de líquidos: cuando pasa a estado sólido aumenta de volumen. Esto es así porque la densidad del hielo es menor que la del agua.


Te recomiendo leerlo en inglés: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice

En general el frío contrae el material (¿nunca te bañaste en el mar con agua muy fría? )




ericklarva dijo:


> Un detallito, recordemos que la pregunta está orientada atómicamente no químicamente


¿Y cómo suponés que se pueden separar las dos cosas?

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Mar 25, 2010)

> Un detallito, recordemos que la pregunta está orientada atómicamente no  químicamente





> ...
> ¿Y cómo suponés que se pueden separar las dos cosas?


Porque todavía no contestaron su primera pregunta.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

Gracias Cacho por mover la pregunta y no solo borrarla , cuando me refiero "atómicamente" estoy tratando de dar a entender algo mucho más particular, más a fondo que solo contestar por la formación de cristales internos...Una de la otra no se pueden separar, pero una está contenida dentro de otra mucho más general. Es como si habláramos de un ciclo "for", en "C" es solo un For pero en asm es un conjunto de instrucciones.
Saludos y nuevamente gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Podemos afirmar entonces que la diferencia entre los sólidos, líquidos y gases es la distancia entre los átomos?? Siendo así como podemos explicar que el agua al congelarse se vuelva rígida si en realidad está aumentando su volumen?



Hayyyy....si la física fuera taaaaannn simple y pudieramos medir distancias atómicas tan fácilmente como medimos la distancia entre dos pelotas de fútbol...que lindo sería el mundo....

El primer error que estás cometiendo es considerar que el mundo atómico y subatómico está regido por las mismas leyes físicas que el "macro mundo" que vemos todos los días: esto es, que si yo tiro un átomo desde mi mano a un metro de altura, el mismo va a caer de la misma forma y con las mismas leyes físicas que lo hace una piedra arrojada de la misma altura.

En el mundo atómico pasa cosas "raras", tales como que la luz es una onda electromagnética y también es un montón de partículas sin masa pero con efectos "masivos" que son medibles. También pasa que no podés conocer simultáneamente la velocidad y posición de un electrón, etc....y todo esto es solo lo que se enseña(ba) en nivel medio de educación. Ni hablar de la ecuación de Schroedinger, el efecto túnel y otras cosillas no muy simples de analizar...


----------



## Hernan83 (Mar 25, 2010)

Al atomo le debemos asignar el modelo de "pelotita" para poder analizarlo desde el punto de vista fisico y no cuantico. En el modelo fisico responde a ecuaciones de Newton,por poseer este una masa,pero como dice ezavalla la cosa no es tan facil,ya que tenemos otras ecuaciones como las que nombro que explican como un atomo puede atravesar por zonas que no podrian hacerse desde el punto de vista fisico.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 25, 2010)

nah nah nah...

todos se equivocan...jajaja

no intentemos ver como es que funciona el mundo subatomico...ya que a la fecha ni si quiera se conocen a ciencia cirta las formas que toman las orbitas de los electrones...siquiera si los electrones orbitan en torno al nucleo...

lo que debemos hacer es lo siguiente: (y ya se ha hecho)

1) tomar el modelo atomico de Bohr y de esos cientificos viejitos y muertitos que dejaron modelos bastante simplificados...

2) mrelacionar todo a campos magneticos, es bastante correcto pero es dificil de ver o entender, sobretodo cuando suponemos que esas lineas de campo son "infinitas" solo que pierden la intensidad y bla bla bla...confunde mucho

Uno de los temas mas interesantes es:

*la diferencia entre elementos atómicos no es tanta ni tan grave, lo que si cambia mucho son las propiedades quimicas y fisicas de los grupos de atomos, o moleculas, particulas etc...*

por otro lado el agua aumenta de volumen porque se incluyen millones de burbujitas diminutas de aire....por eso mismo pierde densidad..

saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Solido, liquido, gas... Su diferencia no es de la distancia de sus átomos, primer error.
Es raro que un átomo exista por si sólo, solo los gases raros existen solitarios, porque tienen su última órbita llena de electrones (osease, que no le faltan). Así que no tienen un desequilibrio eléctrico y no se unen a nada.
Pero el punto no es ese, la distancia entre átomos, no tiene que ver con el estado de la materia, lo que importa es la molécula, que es un conjunto de varios átomos. El asunto que define su estado, es su energía cinética, no su distancia. La distancia entre moleculas es un efecto mas no una causa. Un gas comprimido tiene menor espacio que un gas en el vacío, y sin embargo sigue siendo un gas.
Se trata, que un objeto frio, con poca energía cinética, matiene a las moleculas en un estado que casi no chocan, estan apretujaditas. En cambio un gas, estan todas las moléculas corriendo como locas, chocando unas con otras y aventandose, por eso se expanden.
Una formacion cerrada, donde todos los individuos estan quietos, forma un espacio limitado, pero si algo hace que empiecen a moverse, como por ejemplo, si les ponemos una culebra, querran correr, y se ampliara el espacio que ocupan, perdiendo su formación. Como en los conciertos de rock cuando hacen slam... 4 individuos ocupan mucho mayor espacio y no es limitado, porque adicionalmente cambia de forma el espacio que ocupan por estar corriendo y chocando entre ellos que 20 individuos formados y quietos...
me explico?¿


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Para los amantes de la física y química aquí les dejo una pregunta "filosófica"   ??


 
Dada la similitud del átomo con un sistema planetario, y de una molécula con una galaxia . . . pregunta : ¿habrá vida en los electrones? ¿se le habrán extinguido ya los ultraminimicrosaurios?

segunda pregunta: . . . y al mismo tiempo ¿no será nuestra galaxia un "átomo" de otro  ultra macro sistema?  

Sin Caanabis che    ! ! !


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Existen muchas falacias que tumban ese argumento. Por eso nunca se ha tomado en serio.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

muy buena Dosmetros, de eso trata la pregunta...creo yo es muy sencillo( para quienes así lo piensan ) responder estas preguntas de la manera científica...pero será que realmente se entiende lo que se responde? o solo nos basamos de lo que especulan los científicos??En realidad hasta ahora todo son teorías, hay muchas variables que se van agregando conforme se avanza( ojo no estoy diciendo que sean mentiras o que no sean válidas) hasta donde supe existe la teoría de las "cuerdas" que según serían las parículas más pequeñas que componen al átomo y son en dos dimensiones.
Sin embargo hasta ahora nadie se avienta por la primera que hice...
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

Pero existen los Chapitasaurus Rex de 2m y se sospecha que así eran los que habitaban en los átomos, sólo que mucho más chicos.



Hernan83 dijo:


> Al atomo le debemos asignar el modelo de "pelotita" para poder analizarlo desde el punto de vista fisico y no cuantico. En el modelo fisico responde a ecuaciones de Newton,por poseer este una masa...



Pará, que están llorando desde Bohr y Planck hasta el último de los "cuánticos".

Por más que lo veas como una pelotita no responden a la parte Newtoniana. Ni queriendo lo hacen. Ahí se les quemaron los papeles a los físicos/químicos de la época (principios del S.XX).

Nace la parte cuántica y ahí dicen "Bueno, para masas bastante mayores que las de un átomo y velocidades mucho menores que la de la luz, aplica Newton. A nivel átomo y velocidades altísimas, aplica el cuanto".
Ok, más o menos... No fue exactamente eso lo que dijeron, pero esa es la idea 

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

no me queda clara tu primer pregunta...
Confirma o corrige:
¿como es posible que con tres particulas elementales se formen una amplia variedad de materiales?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Siendo así, como es posible que los elementos químicos sean tAn DifereNtes uno de otro si realmente solo difieren en el número de electrones, protones y neutrones que los componen???


Sí


ericklarva dijo:


> Sería algo como lo que los antiguos Alquimistas querían descubrir.


No, ellos no tenían ni idea de lo que era un átomo, ni una molécula. Ellos querían transformar algo en oro (pero con una componente mágica muy de la época).


ericklarva dijo:


> Según ( yo ) si solo agregamos o quitAmos electrones, protones y neutrones De uN átomo, estariamos cambiando a otro elemento químico, no es así?Claro si es que esto pudiera ser posible.


Eso es exactamente lo que pasa en el Sol. Hidrógeno fusionado con hidrógeno = Helio + Calor (mucho calor, que llega hasta acá, imaginate).


ericklarva dijo:


> ...como es posible que si somos más del  99% espacio vacio simplemente no atravesemos los objetos?


Por culpa de la maldita estadística.

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

antiworldx, es correcto...en resumen esa es la pregunta...pero antes de contestarla, recuerda que por algo estoy preguntando...si quisiera que me "regañaran" o insultara mi intelecto, simplemente mejor me compro un libro y aprendo como robotito...
Saludos
 gracias Cacho...dependiendo como vaya esto puedo soltar la "idea" de un DNA atómico...que espero si es una burrada me lo digan bonito


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Definitivamente estoy contestando con lo que se y "entiendo", no estoy contestando un examen de historia filosofica.

Y a caso soy regañon??? solo tengo un poco de mal genio... 

Bueno, la cuestion de que un atomo tenga diferentes propiedades cambiando su numero de protones/electrones, es por el spin.
Curiosamente, cada nivel u orbita, es un nivel de energía, algo asi como la energía potencial de un objeto.
Entre mas alto este, mas energía potencial tiene, igualmente, entre mas alejados esten los electrones del núcleo, contienen mas energía. Esto hace que los electrones que están mas arriba, reaccionen diferente ante las fuerzas de otro atomo vecino o energía que recibe.
Un ejemplo, cuando un electrón baja de nivel, requiere liberar esa energia potencial que tiene, y al hacerlo, libera un fotón, o es decir, luz. 
Eso quiere decir, que no todos los átomos pueden emitir luz, ya que no todos los atomos tienen los mismos niveles de energía.
Es una explicación vaga, ya que la quimica nunca fue de mi agrado, pero lo que te acabo de decir no es invento mio.
Tambien está el gradiente eléctrico, que es el que responsable del fenómento del termopar y del flujo eléctrico en las baterias.
Cada átomo tiene un gradiente eléctrico diferente, y todo esto, por culpa nuevamente del spin.

Espero darte pie a seguir ampliando la respuesta.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

mas que nada antiworldx el comentario viene por malas experiencias personales...nada realmente personal contigo.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

A ver antiworldx, la química orgánica está formada fundamentalmente por Carbono, Hidrógeno, Oxígeno y Nitrógeno (CHON le dicen )

Y fijate la variedad de vidas distintas que es capáz de generar .

Si en un medio con agua bidestilada y aire absolutamente filtrado y esteril, sometido a luz solar, se introdujera una semilla, pués al tiempo tendrías una germinación y un aumento de materia (masa) orgánica viva.

y todo eso generado solo con agua y gases !

La fotosíntesis descompone el CO2 para obtener el Carbono.

Muy loco pero así funciona hno:.

En cambio la vida animal requiere de aportes de masa para aumentar su propia masa (alimentación - crecimiento). 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> y todo eso generado solo con agua y gases !


Y nitrógeno del suelo.

Por otro lado, me comí el "cómo" de "cómo es posible que los elementos químicos..." y contesté más arriba la pregunta que queda sin esa palabreja 
Perdón, debo leer con más atención.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Ha es que tu ya estas complementando con la energía que se libera o se absorbe al reaccionar las moleculas.
La vida no es otra cosa mas que una compleja manifestacion de la energía en movimiento.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

Oye Cacho una pregunta fuera de todo contexto, ya hace un buen que me estoy dando cuenta que mi contador de mensajes no avanza...está siempre en 217, es mi idea o puede ser un error??
Mi "idea" porque no puedo llamarle teoría, es que el átomo pueda ser una especie de analogía al DNA humano, un dictador de información para cada elemento químico, puede esto ser correcto?
La vida como término conocido, creo está muy poco definido...para aquellos que creen en Dios es muy fácil explicar la "vida", pero y para quienes no creen?? como se puede explicar que a partir de "simples" átomos pueda existir semejante bastedad de organismos??( no es necesario contestarla  )
Saludos
PD en un juego análogo, si comparamos el hardware-software con cuerpo-vida(alma)...tendríamos que decir que hasta las bactérias tienen "alma"...ups me estoy saliendo del tema


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Oye Cacho una pregunta fuera de todo contexto, ya hace un buen que me estoy dando cuenta que mi contador de mensajes no avanza...está siempre en 217, es mi idea o puede ser un error?.....


Los mensajes en "Sala de Charla" no se contabilizan.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

Fogonazo, mas que claro gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> La vida como término conocido, creo está muy poco definido...*para aquellos que creen en Dios es muy fácil explicar la "vida"*, pero y para quienes no creen??



Y de donde sacás esa conclusión? Por que yo creo profundamente en Dios, pero eso de ninguna manera hace que yo pueda "explicar la vida"....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Y nitrógeno del suelo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Si, si *Cacho,* después intervienen muchísimas otras cosas, metales, no metales, sales , ácidos, bases, etc, etc , etc.

Pero inicialmente en la germinación descripta, el Nitrógeno lo tomaría del aire. Era la forma de mostrar que con solo aire y agua y luz se genera materia orgánica (un plantín).

Y que encima será distinta según la semilla que se haya colocado .

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

La vida es una intrincada maquina química. Requiere energía. De hecho toda la energía vive viene del sol. Creo que explicarlo en un breve post es muy... difícil. Así que solo me voy a limitar que no hay nada "magico" en un ser vivo, sea célula u organismo. Todo es energía que va y viene, como la energía que acumula la celulosa de un papel, y luego la libera en forma de luzy calor a la hora de quemarse.
Es lo mismo...


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y de donde sacás esa conclusión? Por que yo creo profundamente en Dios, pero eso de ninguna manera hace que yo pueda "explicar la vida"....


Así es... habemos algunos que ( al menos así me considero ) estamos como a la mitad de ciencia-teología.
Antiworldx, te imaginas al nivel atómico que debe pasar cada vez que "pensamos"??

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

Una nena le dice a la mamá:

Vos me decís que descendemos de Adán y Eva y papá me dice que descendemos del mono . . . ¿cómo es eso?

-- " ¡ Es que tu papá y yo venimos de distintas familias ! "

juazzzzzz


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

lo mismo que ocurre en una batería simple... iones van y iones vienen, en este caso hablo en iones de potasio en vez de iones de ácido sulfúrico.
El error mas grande de los humanos, es pensar que somos diferentes a lo que nos rodea y olvidamos que estamos hechos de la misma materia y trabajamos con la misma energía.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una nena le dice a la mamá:
> 
> Vos me decís que descendemos de Adán y Eva y papá me dice que descendemos del mono . . . ¿cómo es eso?
> 
> ...


 este estuvo bueno...por cierto con referencia al chiste les recomiendo ampliamente "La rebelión de Lucifer" de JJBenitez. Hay versiones gratuitas en la Red.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

Los átomos sí tienen masa, pero es muy pequeña...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

Mi panza (barriga, abdomen, guata) ha de tener muchos átomos .


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi panza (barriga, abdomen, guata) ha de tener muchos átomos .



Y de los mas pesados, porque son atomos en lo general de carbono, hidrógeno y nitrógeno, es decir, grasas. (sin ofenza, solo que ahi se acumula gran cantidad de grasa, al igual que los glúteos, y eso es en casi todos los animales, incluidos nosotros, los homo sapiens).


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahora, ¿Cómo funciona un átomo?

La verdad, un átomo no es una maquina como para que funcione, solo existe y es. Agarra y se junta con otros para formar otras cosillas... Pero de que haga una función especifica. Creo que no.

Saludos"""

PS: aparte, con eso de que se puede dividir...


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

Por eso hice el comentario que el átomo podríamos asemejarlo a un ADN, pero solo en funciones. Es decir, de cierta forma "lleva" un "programa" ( lo que podemos llamar "leyes física" ), no??
Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Tu te quieres acercar a las memorias moleculares no es así?
Ya leiste sobre la nanotecnología???


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 25, 2010)

Algo, realmente no mas alla de lo que se puede ver en documentales televisivos. Pero soy todo ojos para lo que quieras comentar...
Saludos


----------



## ciri (Mar 25, 2010)

Cuando tengan un tiempito.. miren la pelicula y tu que sabes..

Está buena y habla algo de eso...

el título en ingles es algo como What the Bleep Do We Know!?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

pues... el detalle es que la fisica cuantica es muy... extraña.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> agustinzzz dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eso se llama modelo. Se plantea un modelo sencillo a partir de otro que es demasiado complejo para intentar explicarlo
> ...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mentira-usamos-10-nuestro-cerebro-28214/#post227549

Ahora es al revés... Se intenta explicar un modelo sencillo (átomo) a partir de uno complejo (ADN). 



ciri dijo:


> Cuando tengan un tiempito.. miren la pelicula y tu que sabes..
> 
> Está buena y habla algo de eso...
> 
> el título en ingles es algo como What the Bleep Do We Know!?


Veamos que tiene la Wikipedia para decir sobre eso:


> [...]La Sociedad Americana de Químicos , por su parte, define al film como pseudociencia y menciona que entre "las más desorientantes afirmaciones", se encuentran las de que "las personas pueden viajar por el tiempo en sentido contrario" y que "la materia está hecha de pensamientos".[...]


Eso significa que está bien como entretenimiento, pero no deberíamos de usarla como referencia cuando estamos tratando de aprender o discutir algún tema científico en serio.


----------



## asherar (Mar 25, 2010)

En el mundo subatómico casi todo se descubrió indirectamente ... así que más que modelos, se necesitan teorías robustas y evidencias experimentales que respalden sus predicciones. 

Explicar estas cosas con los dedos, y sin matemática, es medio complicado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> En el mundo subatómico casi todo se descubrió indirectamente ... así que más que modelos, se necesitan teorías robustas y evidencias experimentales que respalden sus predicciones.
> 
> Explicar estas cosas con los dedos, y sin matemática, es medio complicado.



Sumando a eso que no hay nadie que del foro que lo pueda explicar coherentemente sin que nosotros le entendemos...
Yo considero a las personas que estudian esos fenómenos, como de otro nivel... no se, son personas con un alcance mental bárbaro...
En fin, a soñar con el modelo de bohr

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Explicar estas cosas con los dedos, y sin matemática, es medio complicado.


Hace un tiempo Eduardo había recomendado un libro: "30 años que conmovieron la Física", de George Gamow. Me quedó picando el nombre y medio de casualidad (buscaba el de Biología de la serie de Mr. Thomkins del mismo autor para regalárselo a mi viejo) lo encontré en Libros Lenzi, en La Plata.

Realmente MUY buen libro (y me costó $14, así que encima fue barato) y habla del desarrollo de la teoría cuántica en las primeras tres décadas del S. XX.
Y vaya si es difícil de explicar sin mucha matemática, pero se las ingenia bastante bien.


Saludos


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 26, 2010)

Una vez mi profesora de Fisica 4 dando los temas de mecanica cuantica, nos dijo:

"La verdad chicos es que ni yo entiendo bien esto..."


        <------ Asi quedamos todos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 26, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Una vez mi profesora de Fisica 4 dando los temas de mecanica cuantica, nos dijo:
> 
> "La verdad chicos es que ni yo entiendo bien esto..."
> 
> ...



Juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
*
Ultra EPIC FAIL!!!*


----------



## aguevara (Mar 26, 2010)

[Siendo así, como es posible que los elementos químicos sean tAn DifereNtes uno de otro si realmente solo difieren en el número de electrones, protones y neutrones que los componen???]
Para esta respuesta baste recordar los enlaces covalentes entre atomos, la union de varios atomos compartiendo un cierto numero de electrones en la orbita de valencia forma una molecula y la union de varias moleculas formaran la materia (digo a menos que encuentren al boson de higgs).
De manera que la union de diferentes moleculas formaran materiales distintos uno del otro.
Imagina cuantas combinaciones posibles puedes hacer con varios atomos con diferente numero de electrones en la banda de valencia, pues ese es el  numero de moleculas que puedes tener, ahora imagina cuantas combinaciones podrias tener con varias moleculas diferentes entre si.


----------



## asherar (Mar 26, 2010)

El principal problema con las explicaciones de Cuántica es que uno tiene demasiada 
evidencia del mundo macroscópico, donde alcanza con el modelo Mecánico Clásico. 

La Mecánica Cuántica se terminó imponiendo, no por lo linda ni por lo fácil de 
entender, sino porque la Mecánica Clásica no permite explicar correctamente los procesos 
del mundo microscópico. 

Si en el mundo microscópico partís de conceptos de mecánica macroscópica, 
llegás a contradicciones. Incluso sin usar matemáticas.

Ejemplo: la crisis de las "órbitas" electrónicas en un átomo. 

Según la mecánica clásica (de Newton): una carga que describe una órbita cerrada está acelerada. 
Según el electromagnetismo clásico (sin cuántica): toda carga acelerada irradia energía EM. 
Por lo tanto, si los electrones atómicos funcionaran así, los átomos serían 
inestables. Al ir perdiendo energía graduamente, el radio de la órbita sería 
cada vez menor hasta colapsar. Además, el espectro de emisión sería contínuo. 

Como la materia sí es estable, y el espectro de emisión atómica no es contínuo, 
la Cuántica primitiva postuló: 
1- la existencia de "orbitales" (no órbitas) estables, donde un electrón no irradia. 
2- que la radiación o absorción ocurre cuando el electrón pasa de un orbital a otro. 
Con esto sí se puede explicar el comportamiento observado.

Otro ejemplo parecido: la catástrofe ultravioleta


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 26, 2010)

Aguevara, precisamente das en el clavo de la duda y me queda más que  lógico pensar y afirmar que lo que dices es correcto, sin embargo lo que a mi me llama la atención es pensar como solo 3 partículas son capaces de crear tanta variedad de elementos químicos( dejando a un lado el hecho de los enlaces )modificando colores, olores, estados físicos, etc...
Alejandro, me agrada ver que regresaste  pensé andabas "molesto". No estoy seguro si dentro de la mecánica cuántica se describe la teoría de viajes en el tiempo, pero el comentario viene porque estando en la secundaría( como a mis 12 )un profesor nos dijo que los viajes en el tiempo son imposibles( dando a entender la que teoría de Einstein era ridícula ):enfadadoero quisiera verlo en estos momentos cuando es un hecho que los "relojs" internos de los satélites se ajustan cada cierto tiempo para compensar los atrasos sufridos por las altas velocidades a las que viajan.
Ma asalta otra duda, un átomo viajando a la velocidad de la luz seguiría teniendo sus propiedades físicas?? o es que se desintegraria como la teoría de la expasión del Universo??
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> ...sin embargo lo que a mi me llama la atención es pensar como solo 3 partículas son capaces de crear tanta variedad de elementos químicos( dejando a un lado el hecho de los enlaces )modificando colores, olores, estados físicos, etc...


Ladrillos, acero y mezcla:







Y son sólo tres componentes básicos... Los mismos que tiene tu casa.

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 26, 2010)

Si verdad,  lástima que aún no inventan los materializadores o mejor dicho para no contraponer...los "transformadores" de materia. Así si hoy me fastidia la forma o tamaño de mi casa, aprieto un botón y lo cambio .
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Mar 26, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Alejandro, me agrada ver que regresaste  pensé andabas "molesto".


Molesto? Ni con vos ni con "nadie". 


> estando en la secundaría( como a mis 12 )un profesor nos dijo que los viajes en el tiempo son imposibles (dando a entender que la teoría de Einstein era ridícula) :enfadado:


 Hay cada profe ! Yo tenía uno que se agrandaba recitando del teorema de Pitágoras. 


ericklarva dijo:


> Ma asalta otra duda, ...


 Yo ante la duda, dudo  ... 

Saludos

Edit: Lo que sí, con esto del LHC, estate listo que en cualquier momento se inventa el cinturón antigravedad.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 26, 2010)

para un regordete como yo estaría genial el cinturoncito...eso si no es que primero nos traga un super-hoyo-negro .
Saludos


----------

